# The Force Awakens



## T.Allen.Smith (Nov 29, 2014)

For anyone who's not yet aware... 

The trailer for Star Wars VII: The Force Awakens:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMOVFvcNfvE

Coming December 2015


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 30, 2014)

Glad to see the cutsie comedy robot has made it in...
And here I am trying _so_ hard not to want/need to see this film, but I guess I'll be in the Cinema next year... 
I saw _A New Hope_ when it was just called _Star Wars_. That and _Alien_ a year or two later have defined my vision of "Space" will be like. That first film has one of the best opening scenes around...
And I'm not a fan of the new Light-Saber.... not _an elegant weapon for a more civilised age_, but that is the point I guess...


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Nov 30, 2014)

I like the saber in the trailer, but it isn't really new. Cross guard sabers have been used in the expanded universe before, just not in feature films or TV spinoffs.


----------



## BronzeOracle (Dec 1, 2014)

Ugh I'm with CupofJoe.  Trying really really hard not to get my hopes up.  The new trilogy of films was devastating.  Please JJA don't stuff it up, you have the hearts of a generation!

I like JJ Abrams' films - ME3 and the new Star Trek (at least the first film) - but he does push the envelope on violence.  I'm expecting scenes with women getting killed/tortured just to show how bad the bad guys are, and of course those cool lens flares!


----------



## BronzeOracle (Dec 1, 2014)

CupofJoe said:


> Glad to see the cutsie comedy robot has made it in...
> And here I am trying _so_ hard not to want/need to see this film, but I guess I'll be in the Cinema next year...
> I saw _A New Hope_ when it was just called _Star Wars_. That and _Alien_ a year or two later have defined my vision of "Space" will be like. That first film has one of the best opening scenes around...
> And I'm not a fan of the new Light-Saber.... not _an elegant weapon for a more civilised age_, but that is the point I guess...



Speaking of Alien, I just finished playing the game Alien Isolation and had an awesome time trying to survive in an environment just like the film, the invincible Alien stalking the corridors while I'm hiding under some table looking at my motion tracker.  When the thing finds you in the vents it makes you jump!  My wife just shook her head 'I can't believe you find this entertaining'


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 1, 2014)

BronzeOracle said:


> My wife just shook her head 'I can't believe you find this entertaining'


I guess you just have to be there... or is it  
That said, since that day in 1979 my devotion to Ms Weaver knows little bounds...
With my friends you either went Princess Leia or WO Ellen Ripley.
I have just seen the "George Lucas Special Edition" of the Trailer... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v93Jh6JNBng
No comment...
Oh - thanks to a pulled muscle [and needing to stay in bed] I ended up watching I, II & III back to back. They aren't as bad as I remember... nearly but not quite... the music is still incredible. It has been in all of them.


----------



## BronzeOracle (Dec 1, 2014)

I came into the Ripley franchise with Aliens, then watched Alien afterwards.  Both left a deep impression on me, I think Aliens remains one of my most favourite SF films along with Blade Runner.  What I found amazing at the time was that the protagonist in an action/SF movie was a woman, quite different from other movies at the time or even since.  But its not surprising really as Ripley was originally the 'last girl' character from a horror movie (Alien), just like Neve Campbell in Scream.  So she came from the horror genre and then James Cameron moved her into an action role and the rest is history.  I love those scenes when the marines especially Hudson are falling apart and she says 'just deal with it, because we need you and I'm tired of your bullshit!'.  OK I'm going down Aliens memory lane now...

I haven't tried watching I, II & III for years, too many bad memories! :mad2: but I still remember the Darth Maul versus Obi Wan/Quijon light sabre duel as one of the best ever, gosh that was really cool.


----------



## BronzeOracle (Dec 1, 2014)

Here's to Ray Park - that guy could move!!


----------



## Guy (Dec 1, 2014)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> I like the saber in the trailer, but it isn't really new. Cross guard sabers have been used in the expanded universe before, just not in feature films or TV spinoffs.



How do they not fry themselves with it? My first thought of seeing it was place your fingers wrong or rotate your wrist a bit too much and you're going to have a very bad day.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Dec 1, 2014)

Guy said:


> How do they not fry themselves with it? My first thought of seeing it was place your fingers wrong or rotate your wrist a bit too much and you're going to have a very bad day.


Honestly though, you could say that about any lightsaber. If they truly existed, people would be accidentally lopping their own limbs off left & right. 

But, of course, this is fantasy. Supposedly, only force sensitives can train to use them safely and effectively. Given that logic, they can also master the more dangerous version...the double bladed saber, or in the case of a few rare individuals, the light whip. I don't see this cross guard as anything different in that regard.


----------



## Zero Angel (Dec 1, 2014)

Guy said:


> How do they not fry themselves with it? My first thought of seeing it was place your fingers wrong or rotate your wrist a bit too much and you're going to have a very bad day.



The force!

I had an argument posed to me today about someone pushing against the light saber until the hilt went back into the wielder's chest. . . two thoughts: (1) this can apply to any light saber and (2) that happens a lot less than movies would have you believe for regular swords, let alone two force-wielding opponents. 

I've heard a rumor (or is it just someone's hope?) that this particular character is 



Spoiler



Luke and that the cross-guard is to prevent having his hand cut off again


. This rumor makes me happy and I hope it is true.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Dec 2, 2014)

I've heard that rumor too, and it would fit with part of the story after episode 6, but I don't think that's what it is.

If you look at some of the leaked concept art, the figure looks a lot like 



Spoiler



Revan, with the same build and mask. It also would fit with Revan awakening as he had been put in stasis before.



Apparently though, you can't trust any of this stuff from JJ Abrams. He's reportedly notorious for false leaks to throw fans off the trail.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 2, 2014)

The New Star Wars Lightsaber explained.... Doghousediaries
Apparently I'm not the only one....


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 2, 2014)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Honestly though, you could say that about any lightsaber. If they truly existed, people would be accidentally lopping their own limbs off left & right.


In my iaido* class, one of the students who used a real katana hospitalized himself sheathing his sword—two weeks in a row!

*Japanese swordsmanship


I only stabbed myself in the hand once, but it was an "iaito" which is basically an unsharpened katana. The tip left a little red pin prick, but it drew no blood. I saw no point in training with a real sword. The iaito gave me the weight and the feel without the risk.

With a lightsaber, the only thing Skywalker and I would have in common is a missing hand. Well, maybe my would would've been more like…



Spoiler: image from From Dusk Till Dawn - WARNING: gross!


----------



## Guy (Dec 2, 2014)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Honestly though, you could say that about any lightsaber. If they truly existed, people would be accidentally lopping their own limbs off left & right.


Yeah, I always thought the loose clothing of jedi and a million degree blade was a hazardous combination.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 2, 2014)

Ever accidentally turn a flashlight on while holding it the wrong way so it shines in your face? Chances are you didn't. But if you did, you'd survive that error.

Now, if you made that mistake with a light saber…




EDIT - Dammit. I told myself I wouldn't care about the next Star Wars trilogy, but a small part of my brain is geeing out. Yeah, I'll take the wife. And kids. Two of them.

Maybe all three, since it's a year from now.


----------



## BronzeOracle (Dec 2, 2014)

Its like a geek black hole... you just can't escape.  I'm trying to hold myself together but its hard.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 2, 2014)

Call me "illogical" but the first thing I thought when I saw that lightsaber was "Wow, that looks cool." It wasn't until some people complained about the design that I was like, "Oh, well that takes all the fun out of it." One comment I saw on Twitter was "It looks like a lightsaber designed by an eight year old, which is totally Star Wars." 

Star Wars is always going to have two things working against it with any future installments:

1. The original trilogy's nostalgia
2. The prequels (which are more often hated than beloved)


----------



## BronzeOracle (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey has anyone seen One Man Star Wars?  I saw him a few years ago in Brisbane - it was hilarious seeing one guy tell ep IV, V and VI in a single performance with lots of in-jokes for the SW fans.  He still performs: - One Man Star Wars

He also does One Man Lord of the Rings but I haven't seen it - has anyone? Is it good?


----------

